# Some stuff I drew



## I-FLUX (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I am artistically challenged. Nonetheless, I found this one to the best of what I could do. It's not beautiful, and it's nothing awe-ish, but hey. I did not draw weapons.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 30, 2010)

It's very good I-FLUX, this reminds me of the pictures my son and now his son, draw. They are both more into this genre than I am. They draw a lot of the DC or Marvel superhero's.


----------



## FalconsHonour (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, that's pretty good! As you're most likely aware, the hands could use a little work -- but hands are _hard_, and apart from that, it's not bad at all. Don't put yourself down so much.  The perspective is good and the pose seems fine to me. It's not really my 'style' per se (not the kind of thing I would draw, I mean, or necessarily be interested in a story about), but as a drawing on its own, I do like it. Nice going!


----------



## garza (Dec 30, 2010)

It looks a awful lot like my cousin Elmo Jr. before he disappeared that night. We ain't figgered out yet what the boy was smokin'. Akshally, it's somewat more handsomer than Elmo.

(And a very good piece of work, indeed.)


----------

